# Didn't use marine grease on my bearings. Uhoh?



## lugoismad (Feb 27, 2015)

Title says it all. I used Timken red bearing grease on my boat trailer bearings. I know better. It just didn't occur to me at the time. I was driving to work yesterday and it just hit me out of the blue that I'd completely screwed that up.

How bad is this? Should I pull them pack apart and redo it with the blue marine grease? Or will it be ok? I just put all new bearings, races and seals in it.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 27, 2015)

I would say that it is OK to have Timken red bearing grease in your axles. At least you have grease in them. Ideally you should repack them at least yearly so if you want to put marine grease in the next time that would be OK. Boat trailer axles/hubs go through some harsh conditions in being driven for miles and warmed up just to be driven into a lake or river to be cooled very quickly. As it is cooled so fast it can pull water through the seal into hub.


----------



## Flat_Bottum (Apr 2, 2015)

All I have ever used on my trailers, any of them, has been the red Timken. I have yet to have any issues with it. If you dont run the bearing caps then I would differently get a set from wal mart and stick them on. They help keep the elements out of there as well.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 2, 2015)

Water is intrusion is your biggest problem. Its done, I'd run them. But check them often. I haven't packed mine in years. (But I have blue) but I pop the cap off and it still looks great. I'll probably repack them after this year....just to be safe.


----------



## jethro (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't use marine specific grease either and actually don't understand it to be honest. All grease is waterproof by nature. I just buy very good quality grease and use it for everything- trailers summer and winter, boat, sleds, motorcycles...

It reminds me of fishing line marketed for ice fishing. It's the same line as the summer stuff, just half as much for twice as much money just to have the packaging with snowflakes on it.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 2, 2015)

all oil is oil too - who cares about the weight right?


----------



## ColtonS (Apr 2, 2015)

You are probably better off without marine grease in your hubs because it is not made to withstand the higher temps that many miles of summertime hwy driving might cause (especially if you have trailer brakes)


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 2, 2015)

I was wondering that myself - is marine grease rated for high-speed use? I haven't taken a tube of it and compared it side-by-side to wheel bearing grease to see if the engineering certifications match up. Has anyone else actually done this?


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 2, 2015)

Regardless of the grease you use if you don't monitor hub temps from time to time your doin it wrong.  Buy something like this https://www.harborfreight.com/non-contact-infrared-thermometer-with-laser-targeting-61894.html and shoot your hub temps every couple of highway hauls. Repacking hubs/bearings is a dirty job. Why do it unnecessarily? This tool will let you know when you have issues.


----------



## lugoismad (Apr 2, 2015)

nowgrn4 said:


> Regardless of the grease you use if you don't monitor hub temps from time to time your doin it wrong.  Buy something like this https://www.harborfreight.com/non-contact-infrared-thermometer-with-laser-targeting-61894.html and shoot your hub temps every couple of highway hauls. Repacking hubs/bearings is a dirty job. Why do it unnecessarily? This tool will let you know when you have issues.



I always give them the "back of the hand" test. Whenever I stop for gas or whatnot, I'll touch the hub cover with the back of my hand. If I can keep it there without it hurting, all is good.


----------



## overboard (Apr 2, 2015)

I've used the red grease for years, never any problem.


----------



## NautiBuoys (Apr 11, 2015)

Check the rating on the grease container to see if your grease packaging displays a code such as NLGI GC-LB. The National Lubrication Grease Institute (NLGI) certifies grease to meet different performance levels in both the wheel bearing grease category (NLGI GC being the highest level), and in the chassis grease category (NLGI LB being the highest level).

The letters mean:
G - Certified for use in automotive wheel bearings
A - Good
B - Better
C - Best

and then:
L - Certified for use in automotive chassis
A - Good
B - Best

Regular WB grease is water resistant but Marine WB may contain additional additives that better resist water, washout, and corrosion.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 11, 2015)

never have used the marine grease. All grease by nature is pretty hydrophobic, and I just repack them yearly. never any problems.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 11, 2015)

Like a couple others here, I have always used high-temp red bearing grease (Valvoline) for many years with no issues.
The back of the hand test described is a good rule of thumb, as not everyone will carry an infrared thermometer with them.

When you repack those bearings , just before you put that cap cover on, fill THAT with grease also as an added extra barrier against water intrusion. This has worked for all my trailers for many years. :wink:


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Apr 14, 2015)

Another user of red grease here. Used it for every wheel bearing I've done the last 20yrs or so, and never had any problems with it on cars, trucks, and more than a few trailers.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 15, 2015)

Marine grease will not matter if you have water intrusion. I also use the cheaper red grease


----------



## Johnny (Apr 15, 2015)

Just changed the bearings in the trailer I bought a few months ago.
Planning a two hour drive this weekend and wanted to make sure they were ok.
The standard 1" L44643 bearings, races and seals.
Upon buying the boat, I filled the bearing buddies with red high temp grease.
It was all I had on hand and knowing that I would change them soon anyway.
Upon pulling the hubs, the grease was like pancake batter.
It just poured out. There was no indication of water, like milky or anything.
So it baffles me about the grease thinning down like that. Never seen it before.
So it reflects back on the Previous Owner - I have no idea what he put into the hub.
Anyway, all the bearings were pitted and in need of replacement.
So now, I have fresh bearings, races, seals and new Bearing Buddies as the old ones were going bad.
Packed with fresh Valvoline Marine Bearing Grease.
It is a good feeling to know that the hubs are in excellent condition and will prove faithful
on a cross country trip. (BUT - I still carry one complete new set in the boat's tool bag)

I strongly suggest at least_ inspecting_ the bearings on any trailer that you just purchased
and not take the word of the previous owner.

Jus my dos centavos


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 17, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Just changed the bearings in the trailer I bought a few months ago.
> Planning a two hour drive this weekend and wanted to make sure they were ok.
> The standard 1" L44643 bearings, races and seals.
> Upon buying the boat, I filled the bearing buddies with red high temp grease.
> ...





Great info!

And while the wheels are off Never-Seize the studs/nuts and surface where wheel and hub mate. Nothing worse than having a flat and not being able to get the wheel off.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 17, 2015)

OTW-102


> I was wondering that myself - *is marine grease rated for high-speed use?*
> I haven't taken a tube of it and compared it side-by-side to wheel bearing grease to see if the
> engineering certifications match up. Has anyone else actually done this?



My father was a mechanic all his life. As a young teenager, I watched him change the bearings in one
of his old homemade boat trailers. He mentioned *High Heat Specific* grease for trailers. I asked "why"?
He said - - - picture a truck with 17" wheels, pulling a trailer [any trailer] with 13 or 14" wheels.
The truck is going 60 miles per hour - sometimes for hours and hours on end. ........
that poor little old smaller trailer tire may be turning at 140 miles per hour - for hours and hours on end.
THAT is why you see so many boats parked on side of the road with burned up hubs.

So, with this in mind, I am quite sure that grease companies put quite a bit of research
into a specific lubricant that is designed for a specific application.
Whether it is for your Outboard Lower Unit oil, two-cycle oil, or trailer bearings, 
I find it wise to use a specific lubricant for a specific purpose if you expect long term satisfaction.

Jus my dos centavos


----------

